# My Little slice of heaven.



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

I am open and i do welcome any comments or suggestions in regards to the equipment I'm using. any opinions as too the quality of equipment i'v chosen and or a suggestion on how I might use it better is welcome.

Let me start by saying I have had a very modest budget. my understanding and enjoyment of sound and it's reproduction as closely to realife is a passion.

All i can say is, I hope they have electrostatic speakers in heaven. 

ok here goes.

Optoma HD65 projector projecting a 120in. horizontal screen.

Sony DVPCX995V 400 disc changer

Sony DGS910 receiver

Playstation 3 80GB (for blueray)

a firefold 5x1 HDMI switcher

Logitech Harmony 550 remote.

front speakers: Polk Audio Monitor 60's

center speaker: polk audio CS1

read speakers: klipsch b3's

subwoofer: Polk Audio PSW10

Multimedia PC: HP M-9047

any feedback is welcome and comment and any suggestion.
thanks for taking the time to read my thread.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm considering upgrading to an HD65 at the moment..
What's the brightness like on that size screen..and what type of screen are you using.?


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

well I had start out considering useing a greywolf II screen. if i remember correctly that was the model name i was looking at, at any rate it was a few of the greyish screens.

this projector is fairly bright at 1600 lumins but we all know lumins don't mean much in reality. the picture is bright and crisp i ended up with a matte white 1:1 gain screen. although it's not mounted yet. 

i'v had to do this project a peice at a time over the last couple of years. so it's been slow going.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Some pics would be nice...


----------



## Candoo (Mar 19, 2009)

ok. i guess i'll have to post some pics.
i had tried positng osme before. however they where too large.
i need to edit them down.


----------

